# Sunshine Coast



## Marriedtheenglish (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone know of some good places to live on the Sunshine Coast? We are still relatively young and will need to find jobs... Maroochydore looks good and has the same population as Christchurch (I'm from NZ), but it will be a far cry from London where I live now... but we are after sun, sea and sand, like everybody else, but working will obviously be important...

I also like the look of Caloundra and those surrounding areas, but don't know a thing about them.

Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alio (May 3, 2011)

Maroochydore is fantastic! I love the area near the river, sort of by Chambers Island and the bit of a canal that runs through there. It's also an easy walk from there to the Sunshine Plaza shopping centre. And you're pretty close to Mooloolaba, which has a really nice beach for swimming.


----------



## Marriedtheenglish (Apr 13, 2011)

Alio said:


> Maroochydore is fantastic! I love the area near the river, sort of by Chambers Island and the bit of a canal that runs through there. It's also an easy walk from there to the Sunshine Plaza shopping centre. And you're pretty close to Mooloolaba, which has a really nice beach for swimming.


Thanks for your answer - what is it like for work though, being smaller than where I'm used to (having lived in London for last 12 years)... thanks


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

maroochydore (or nearby) would be the best for work and social life.

caloundra has gotten better over the past 5yrs, but it is still quite sleepy and quiet.. you might get bored.

noosa is another option but the cost of living and jobs will be harder.

most of the suburbs beside the beach are expensive - if you cannot afford maroochydore then look at kuluin, bli bli, kawana, warana, sippy downs and mountain creek. they are all within a short drive and are good suburbs too.


----------



## Marriedtheenglish (Apr 13, 2011)

dan said:


> maroochydore (or nearby) would be the best for work and social life.
> 
> caloundra has gotten better over the past 5yrs, but it is still quite sleepy and quiet.. you might get bored.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for your help - I will check those places out! What are the average salaries there for a legal secretary do you know?


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

I am not sure.. I guess 40,000 - 120,000 per year (before tax) depending on experience and the profile of the firm?? Salaries on the sunshine coast can be 10 - 20% less than in Brisbane. Look on seek.com.au for job ads to get an idea


----------



## Marriedtheenglish (Apr 13, 2011)

dan said:


> I am not sure.. I guess 40,000 - 120,000 per year (before tax) depending on experience and the profile of the firm?? Salaries on the sunshine coast can be 10 - 20% less than in Brisbane. Look on seek.com.au for job ads to get an idea


Do you think the lower salary is worth it for quality of living? Is Brisbane really humid compared to the Sunshine Coast?

Are there a lot of jobs out there? Or do you think it will take some time to find work.

Thanks for your help by the way!


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving Sydney*

Why do you keep your focus around the Brisbane and Sunshine coast. You can look in Melbourne or Sydney for the job. There are jobs in Brisbane too but they are very limited jobs. You may or may not find jobs there. So if possible start looking for Melbourne or Sydney too.


----------



## TKline (Mar 11, 2011)

With the property crash underway in the Sunshine Coast and Gold Coast, you should be able to grab yourself a bargain!


----------

